# What characters do you dislike and why?



## MynameisM (Jul 13, 2013)

I recently had the pleasure of Vesta moving into my town. She really freaks me out. Her glowing eyes, her creepy smile, she just terrifies me! What characters do you guys dislike? Any particular reasons? Tabby kind of freaks me out too, he looks like he's stuffed.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't like Nate. He refuses to move and is CONSTANTLY mooching of me for fruit and furniture.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 14, 2013)

I dislike Renee. I don't like how she's always like "yo yo yo" and trying to be like a gangster animal haha.


----------



## MadCake (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't like Bob.
THERE. I SAID IT.
His stare kinda scares me.. A better Man-girl would be Filbert. Just sayin'...!
It's odd. I don't really like the 'Popular' villagers (Not a hipster), All except for Mitzi and Punchy, And a small handful. In fact, I like a LOT of 'Ugly' or, 'Annoying' villagers. Drift, Tabby, And Pietro are my favorites. 
DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 15, 2013)

WonderK said:


> I dislike Renee. I don't like how she's always like "yo yo yo" and trying to be like a gangster animal haha.



this.

I have Rene? in NL but she's all "hey yo yo yo eyem' so swaggy yo yo yo".


----------



## WonderK (Jul 15, 2013)

Tengu said:


> this.
> 
> I have Rene? in NL but she's all "hey yo yo yo eyem' so swaggy yo yo yo".



Glad to see I'm not the only person that thinks this.


----------



## MojoRisin (Jul 16, 2013)

Curly. I don't really just why, he just gets on my nerves lol


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't like having the badly designed villagers who have blurry, pixely faces, and bad color schemes.

But it's inevitable, so I just gotta deal with it


----------



## Niya (Jul 16, 2013)

I've never really liked any of the frogs or birds...or cows.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 17, 2013)

i dont really hate them for their personality, more like they're in the way of my path and i want my town to look nice.

but i guess peanut? i usually like peppy villagers but i dont like her. maybe because shes a squirrel.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 19, 2013)

Diva.

I hate her so much. She sold me a fake painting twice and moved over some of my hybrids. I'll get you someday Diva...


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 19, 2013)

My hatred for this one neighbor runs so deep it runs back all the way to the first AC game. Mathilda. I have never met a neighbor that was more rude to me than her. I usually don't mind Snooty, heck, I like a lot of 'em sometimes, but Mathilda would act so tsun without any of the dere and I grew to despise her. She is the only neighbor I won't give a standing chance.


----------



## MorsMortie (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't like the hamsters very much; they could be cute, but instead, they're all a little... eesh. I feel the same way about MOST of the mice (Carmen, who isn't around in this gen, was a dear fave long ago! :<), the penguins, the chickens, and the birds, too. Somehow, I've managed to avoid getting any of the ones I dislike so far in NL.. I'm picky, what can I say?


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 23, 2013)

I dislike all the rhino, monkey and gorilla characters. Also i don't like Bonbon or Mira because they are creepy little demons.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jul 24, 2013)

All the mice because they're ugly.


----------



## idiotcurl (Jul 26, 2013)

Lurrdoc said:


> My hatred for this one neighbor runs so deep it runs back all the way to the first AC game. Mathilda. I have never met a neighbor that was more rude to me than her. I usually don't mind Snooty, heck, I like a lot of 'em sometimes, but Mathilda would act so tsun without any of the dere and I grew to despise her. She is the only neighbor I won't give a standing chance.



I'm glad I'm not the only one! Mathilda was such a passive-aggressive witch that never left my original town. I'd get so angry at her that I'd sent angry letters and yell at the TV and my mother would just sit and laugh at my fury.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 26, 2013)

I really hated Queenie, she was such a rude ostrich thing and she thought she was better than all the other villagers .-.
and once she was like criticizing my character for having the same hair style for a few days like lol wat
I never really disliked any other snooty villager other than her, also because her house was also in a terrible spot


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 27, 2013)

I personally don't like Coco. She's rather weird looking, having a gyroid for a face. And she always is doing weird stuff fishing xD


----------



## ACking (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't like any frog villagers.... Idk why


----------



## Jarachi29 (Jul 28, 2013)

Bubbles. She is THE ugliest thing I've ever seen. And she won't move out of my town. >:C


----------



## Zero Revolution (Jul 30, 2013)

Marcel, he's ugly and always gets mad at me.


----------



## Gingersnap (Jul 30, 2013)

diva
the end


----------



## latenightcctv (Jul 30, 2013)

Most Mice, especially Samson and Bree. Also Paula and Chow.


----------



## bobthecat (Jul 31, 2013)

so much hatred for the frogs lol

I don't like any chickens/birds or mice.. they look like rats to me


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 31, 2013)

Gorillas... YUCK
most Duck
Most Mice.. except Samson, and a few others
Eagles


----------



## Mao (Jul 31, 2013)

Frogs x_x


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 31, 2013)

Elise, Chow, Vic, Opal, Gruff, Al, Chops & Tank.

*Elise* - I generally don't dislike villagers for their looks.. But.. I just.. Can't.. :x
*Chow* - Ugh, he's one of the worst. Had him in my ACPG town and he used to scare the daylights out of me. He's creepy and annoying and just.. no.
*Vic* - -shiver- I just don't like him, okay.
*Opal* - Bleh. She's hands down the worst. She's like the plague. She used to be in every single town I've ever had, and she's done nothing but cut me down and be a prissy little brat. Not to mention her bangs are hideous.
*Gruff, & Chops* - Very, very un-appealing designs to me. Their colors remind me of nasty smells and gross bugs.
*Al & Tank* - I see them everywhere, and they're annoying to me. Al looks like a sock monkey, and I hate sock monkies. They used to scare me when I was little. And Tank... ...Why does he have a leaf on his head again?


----------



## Lunarbug (Aug 3, 2013)

The only villager actually in my town that I'm not a fan of is Deena.  She's just boring, bland design and unremarkable personality makes a boring villager.  Mice and gorillas in general aren't exactly my favorites either.


----------



## salarian (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't like Bob, Mira, or Tangy.
For some reason the majority of the AC community has an infatuation with these three.
I don't like them, I'm sorry.


----------



## Riesz (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't like the pigs.  I had Kevin in my town and thought he looked disgusting.  His moving day is now an annual holiday in Moonglow


----------



## Puffy (Aug 5, 2013)

Nibbles and Bob scare me.
I'm sorry.


----------



## Mixxi (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't like Shari. She was just annoying and sometimes rude to me. I also dislike Greta, who is in my town at the moment, because she is so, so dull.


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

Not really sure if I like Velma or not..didn't like Velma in Scooby Doo and don't like her in AC either haha


----------



## Puddle (Aug 11, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I don't like Nate. He refuses to move and is CONSTANTLY mooching of me for fruit and furniture.



How dare you! Haha just kidding, but anyway I hate Tabby because she is the ugliest creature/thing/animal in the game.


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 12, 2013)

Jitters, Al, Buck, and Gruff. Why? Because they scare the daylights out of me. Yuck. ._.


----------



## intropella (Aug 12, 2013)

Hazel..
Her uni-brow though.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 12, 2013)

Charlise.  She's supposed to be peppy but she's always talking bad about my alt accounts and villagers.  I would get rid of her, but no, I won't - I will not let her escape my wrath.  I will bug her in every way I can but I won't let her leave - it's what she gets for trash talking the character I created based on my puppy >^>


----------



## beffa (Aug 12, 2013)

Most of the species I dislike because of their aesthetics, but I won't name the ones I don't like just because of how they look (for example I hate the Cow species, YUCK... as well as many others)

But a character I don't like in general is Octavian. I had him in Let's go to the City and I hated him. He just scared me... Walked around weirdly and had an ugly house. Not to mention he was pretty ugly too. He seemed sort of evil.


----------



## Blair (Aug 14, 2013)

Anchovy. 
He's kill it with fire ugly, and he always talks about food and makes me feel fat DX


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 14, 2013)

I dislike Cobb. He is a sickly green pig with a weird shot-gun wound bandage on his head. He's also a jock, and his furniture is simply awful. He also moved into my town in a bad spot. Thank goodness he moved.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Sep 1, 2013)

Al just.... UGGGGGH. He is flat out UGLY. I don't think anybody would ever want him.


----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2013)

Katt, because of her horrible unibrow.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 2, 2013)

There's a sheep from the GC version named Cashmere and I always hated her. I would hit her with my net and push her around until she would scream at me to leave her alone.
I always thought it was super funny xP


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2013)

Cyrus because he sucks.


----------



## puppy (Sep 2, 2013)

i dont like reese
the way she fauns over cyrus disturbs me


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 7, 2013)

I despise Julian, Tiffany and Monique.. I think they're some of the worst villagers EB0R and I want them to die. In a pit. Of fire.

Tiffany and Monique were always moving in my WW town and following me around.. Tiffany herself looks like a prostitute, not sure what on Earth she was thinking tailing me.. But hey


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 7, 2013)

Kat said:


> Katt, because of her horrible unibrow.


I think you mean Hazel.  BTW, I hate Gladys cause her catchphrase spread like wildfire or the plaque in my CF town.  I hated it when that happened.  I saved the day by changing everybody's catchphrase to I Wumbo. It spread like wildfire or the plaque but I don't care, as long as Gladys catchphrase is gone for good!


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 8, 2013)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I think you mean Hazel.  BTW, I hate Gladys cause her catchphrase spread like wildfire or the plaque in my CF town.  I hated it when that happened.  I saved the day by changing everybody's catchphrase to I Wumbo. It spread like wildfire or the plaque but I don't care, as long as Gladys catchphrase is gone for good!



Streeeeeeeeeeeeeeetch


----------



## Yokie (Sep 8, 2013)

Coach and his putrid rainbow tank. I've been trying to make him change clothes, but he is one stubborn bull.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 8, 2013)

Yokie said:


> Coach and his putrid rainbow tank. I've been trying to make him change clothes, but he is one stubborn bull.



Go to the town hall and ask Isabelle about problematic citizens.. Then say Coach's clothes are all wrong, and he'll change


----------



## Yokie (Sep 8, 2013)

Hound00med said:


> Go to the town hall and ask Isabelle about problematic citizens.. Then say Coach's clothes are all wrong, and he'll change



How could I forget that...


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 8, 2013)

diva, jambette, and pietro. diva because diva is just disturbing, jambette looks like she just had botox, and pietro because he's a clown. and clowns scare me.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 15, 2013)

Of those that have lived in any of my towns: Valise, Harry, and Cookie. I never want to see any of them again...ever. Valise was a jerkface, Harry was hideous, and Cookie was just plain annoying to look at and broke up the early camaraderie of my townsfolk in CF.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2013)

I dislike ugly villagers. Like Violet and Jane. And Tabby and Rhonda. And Stinky.

I also hate all the anteaters.


----------



## naomcara (Sep 15, 2013)

Maelle is the worst. She's an evil duck and I wish her nothing but bad fortune.


----------



## Carol_tama (Sep 18, 2013)

I disliked Tammy and Phoebe when they were in my town, they were really really annoying to me and I was happy when they moved out. I also dislike Marshal, he was in my town and I got rid of him as well, gosh, he was stupid. xd


----------



## Rainbell (Sep 18, 2013)

I dislike Curlos a lot, because of him 8 out of 10 of my villagers say shearly and he doesn't even live in my town anymore.


----------



## Blues (Sep 18, 2013)

It's sad to say, but I dislike the New Leaf version of Kicks. In City Folk he was amazing! Humble, gave you shoe shines, and sometimes they were free! Now he's all like, "Aw yeah, I got cash! Lemme rub it in! Cha-ching!"


----------

